# Orca TL450



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

How many gallons(US) & Litres is the Orca TL450


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

All I have been able to find is either 12 or 13 gallon. Liters 45.42-49.21


----------

